# Amtrak 30,000 bonus points offer on World Mastercard



## C&O RR (Jul 15, 2018)

The Amtrak Guest Rewards® World Mastercard®*Get 30,000 bonus points* after you make $1,000 or more in purchases on your new card within 90 days of account opening.

https://secure.bankofamerica.com/applynow/welcome.go


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 15, 2018)

C&O RR said:


> The Amtrak Guest Rewards® World Mastercard®*Get 30,000 bonus points* after you make $1,000 or more in purchases on your new card within 90 days of account opening.
> 
> https://secure.bankofamerica.com/applynow/welcome.go


_havent seen that anywhere,was that an email?_


----------



## C&O RR (Jul 15, 2018)

No, it is a public offer. You can get to it by starting the booking process for a ticket and it appears. You do not have to complete the book process.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 15, 2018)

Still didnt see it.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 15, 2018)

https://secure.bankofamerica.com/applynow/welcome.go


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 15, 2018)

The above link does not work.

But if you go to the AGR site, it is right at the bottom of the page!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 15, 2018)

It's on Amtrak.com at the top - there's 3 ads, so people may miss it. Just click on the 1st dot on the right side


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 16, 2018)

Cool, was accepted. That's a nice BUMP in my points!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 16, 2018)

How does the one class upgrade work? (Coach to Sleeper?)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 16, 2018)

One class upgrades are from coach to business class, or on Acela from Business Class to Acela First. They can NOT be used to upgrade to a sleeper!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanx Dave, I'm dreamin again!!!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jul 16, 2018)

Not sure where you get 30,000 points since the offer is 20,000 for the $79 fee card and just 12,000 for the free card. Now you can as I did when they first moved to Bank of America apply for both and get 32,000 points total. I would apply as I did for only one card at a time so you can meet the spending qualification on one before applying for the second.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 16, 2018)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Not sure where you get 30,000 points since the offer is 20,000 for the $79 fee card and just 12,000 for the free card. Now you can as I did when they first moved to Bank of America apply for both and get 32,000 points total. I would apply as I did for only one card at a time so you can meet the spending qualification on one before applying for the second.


https://secure.bankofamerica.com/applynow/welcome.go

As I stated above, it's one of the 3 "rotating" ads at the top of Amtrak.com


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jul 17, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure where you get 30,000 points since the offer is 20,000 for the $79 fee card and just 12,000 for the free card. Now you can as I did when they first moved to Bank of America apply for both and get 32,000 points total. I would apply as I did for only one card at a time so you can meet the spending qualification on one before applying for the second.
> ...


Before making my comment, I read your comment and checked the rotating ads at top of Amtrak.com and it is still only 20,000 and not 30,000.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 17, 2018)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Tennessee Traveler said:
> ...


Strange because I was not logged in when I saw it so it couldn’t be targeted.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 17, 2018)

Just went and looked (not logged in) and, there it is... 30,000 points!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 17, 2018)

Just go to the AGR site and the 30K is there.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 17, 2018)

It's there in 2 places. Plus I just applied, I was accepted . I'll let ya know in 90 days !!!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jul 17, 2018)

Okay, it is showing as a "limited time" offer on AGR but only 20,000 on Amtrak.com whether I am signed in or not. Well I have both cards so offer does not apply to me anyway.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 17, 2018)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Okay, it is showing as a "limited time" offer on AGR but only 20,000 on Amtrak.com whether I am signed in or not. Well I have both cards so offer does not apply to me anyway.


I see the offer on BOTH Amtrak.com home page and AGR home page...without signing in. But like you Tenn Traveler, I already have the paid card.


----------



## scrollmaster (Jul 18, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, it is showing as a "limited time" offer on AGR but only 20,000 on Amtrak.com whether I am signed in or not. Well I have both cards so offer does not apply to me anyway.
> ...


It is on my AGR page


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 19, 2018)

Rail Freak said:


> Thanx Dave, I'm dreamin again!!!


Just imagine if they were good for sleeper upgrades. That’s bad for business.


----------



## benale (Jul 21, 2018)

I have had my AGR card for five months and I got the 20,000 point bonus. Would be nice if they would give an extra 10,000 points for existing card members


----------



## RichieRich (Jul 22, 2018)

Had my AGR card for many many years...was originally Chase, now BOA. Ran into some very small fine print re the TQPs. They say you earn 1,000 when spending over $5,000/month. I generally charge more then $5,000 every month, however - fine print = 4,000 TQPs LIMIT/yr earning this way. Been in Select Plus since the beginning due to train usage. Funny thing - I only ride ONE train = AT. Just that it's at least 6-8 times/yr and earn TQPs on that. Regular Rewards points based on card usage. The AGR is well worth it if you train & charge a lot.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 22, 2018)

RichieRich said:


> Had my AGR card for many many years...was originally Chase, now BOA. Ran into some very small fine print re the TQPs. They say you earn 1,000 when spending over $5,000/month. I generally charge more then $5,000 every month, however - fine print = 4,000 TQPs LIMIT/yr earning this way. Been in Select Plus since the beginning due to train usage. Funny thing - I only ride ONE train = AT. Just that it's at least 6-8 times/yr and earn TQPs on that. Regular Rewards points based on card usage. The AGR is well worth it if you train & charge a lot.


I think it's $5,000/quarter, not month. So, yeah, you'd only earn 4000 pts/year


----------



## jis (Jul 22, 2018)

I don’t think there is any time limit within the year for spending the $5000 to get the 1000 TQP. You are limited to at most 4000 TQP per year using this method. This is mainly so that you cannot get any status purely using your credit card.

If AGR status is not important then probably a card like the Sapphire Reserve is better than the AGR card even for Amtrak travel and definitely for travel spanning multiple services from multiple companies in any cases.


----------



## jebr (Jul 22, 2018)

jis said:


> If AGR status is not important then probably a card like the Sapphire Reserve is better than the AGR card even for Amtrak travel and definitely for travel spanning multiple services from multiple companies in any cases.


Honestly, after comparing at least the CSP vs. the AGR paid card, I came to the conclusion that the AGR card had more worthwhile benefits for me, and Amtrak is by no means a primary mode of intercity travel for me. It basically came down to the fact that every dollar earns one AGR point, which I can reliably convert to 2.5 cents of value. (If I remember right, an AGR point usually comes in at around 2.9 cents per point when compared to the Value fare, but I always take a little bit off because of potential Saver fares, loss of the NARP discount, etc.) Even with the CSP transfer partners, anything above 1.25 to 1.5 cents/point required finding sweet spots in programs that weren't terribly applicable to me. The CSR does come with a bit more offerings, but the annual fee is higher ($150 after deducting the $300 credit for travel expenses) and most of the other benefits aren't selling points to me (I only fly a few times a year, so lounge access isn't crucial, and the Pre/GE reimbursement doesn't apply to me as I have NEXUS.)

That said, I rarely travel internationally, so the international redemption options don't appeal to me, and most of my domestic routes have ULCC competition that drives down the price such that redeeming points doesn't result in a good value. I'm also usually fine with cheap hotels, so it's tough to get true value out of hotel redemptions. The AGR card works because I want to take Amtrak specifically at least a time or two a year, and the Amtrak card does give a good daily spend value for AGR points/redemptions.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 23, 2018)

How does the companion pass work?


----------



## jis (Jul 23, 2018)

jebr said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > If AGR status is not important then probably a card like the Sapphire Reserve is better than the AGR card even for Amtrak travel and definitely for travel spanning multiple services from multiple companies in any cases.
> ...


My travel pattern is almost exactly the opposite. So it is not surprising that AGR Card is at best of marginal value to me. After moving to Florida my use of Amtrak in any form has dropped off precipitously, while my air travel both domestic and international carries on unabated.


----------



## cruisegary (Jul 24, 2018)

Interesing comparison of CSP and Amtrak cards. Why not have both? Get all the perks on each, at least for one year.


----------



## jis (Jul 24, 2018)

cruisegary said:


> Interesing comparison of CSP and Amtrak cards. Why not have both? Get all the perks on each, at least for one year.


I do have both. So yeah that works out fine. I use the AGR Card to accumulate points for free travel on Amtrak, and the other card(s) for other stuff involving international travel and such.


----------



## George K (Jul 26, 2018)

Okay, so...cypher me this.

I have *both* of the Amtrak Mastercards. I've built up a healthy point balance (>130,000 points), so I can go pretty much wherever I want.

If my bride applies for a card...

1) Will she be accepted (great credit score)

2) Is there any way to transfer her points to *my* account without paying ridiculous fees?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 26, 2018)

1) It is up to BOA, but if she does (and the card account is in her name and the points go to her own AGR account) she can get the bonus!

2) No there is not. But why not just redeem one way for both of you from your account, and the other way for both of you from her account?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm assuming "The 90 Days" starts when you activate your card, not when you receive it?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2018)

I am not certain, but I think it begins when you are approved, even though you may not receive it in the mail for a week or so! It would not be when you activate it, because you could receive it on February 15 but for some reason not decide to use (and activate it) until November 12!


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 27, 2018)

re: the value of an AGR point - all the times I have checked on specific trips I want the VALUE FARE value has been 2.2 cents or less. The 2..9 cents value is from the SAVER FARE which is irrelevant because you can't get that with AGR points.

Am I missing something?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2018)

The value rate of an AGR point varies.

The old blackout dates that were excluded are no more. However, they can be redeemed but cost more points! Thus the value rate for those dates are lower. Other redemptions also have a different value. There is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## jebr (Jul 27, 2018)

Outside of specific peak windows, AGR points seem to redeem at 1 point for roughly every 2.9 cents on the value fare class, or current-bucket sleeper fare. If you're comparing the number of points to saver fare, then the cents that each point gets you is less. That's why I typically won't use points if I can get a saver fare and want to travel coach, and save points for sleeper redemptions or last-minute redemptions where the saver fare is no longer available.

I drop a few tenths of a penny off the 2.9 as there are discounts that I can get on the value fare or rail fare portion of a sleeper that I don't get with AGR redemptions (mainly NARP) but overall the value is still, at least mentally, around 2.5 cents/point. That's in part because I don't use points when I can book a saver fare instead, though.


----------

